# Aurora Gigantic Frankenstein Factory Built Up in Shipping Box



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Aurora Gigantic Frankenstein Factory Built Up. When I was 4 my Dad talked a store into selling him the factory display. I don't know what happened to it after the rubber band broke. I searched for one and found it in Toy Shop.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Wowzie, Bats! In your photo, it appears that the factory painted the jacket, but the shirt, pants, and shoes sure look like the original, unpainted plastic to me. And that's very nearly like the same green we got when dear old Dad mixed together the yellow and blue paints that came with the kit. You've got a real treasure there, my friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

BatToys said:


> When I was 4 my Dad talked a store into selling him the factory display. I don't know what happened to it after the rubber band broke. I searched for one and found it in Toy Shop.
> 
> 
> So in your lifetime so far you've had not one but _two_ factory built-up Aurora Gigantic Frankensteins????:hat: And I can't even find a complete Glow King Kong...


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice piece. You should take it out of the box and photo it from all sides.

I don't remember the button being painted in other examples that I've seen BUT this could be just my faulty memory.

I DO remember seeing a factory built up w/shipping box at one of the early Horrorthons. It was in mint condition with the exception of a rather large black paint drip on the face.

I don't believe that the jacket was painted - just very shiny plastic.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*A truly Rare find..I am very happy with the Moebius repro, but its great to see these terrific originals!..*


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

As the original rubber band might be brittle, I did not want to remove it from the box to avoid stressing the rubber band. I have it's wrapping paper supporting the hands. 

Here is the factory Superman and Batman. 




Factory Land of Giants. More intricately painted than the other Factory Builts. 



Factory Lone Ranger



I bought them when my local hobby store closed in 1976. I was lucky they saved them because the hobby store moved when they literally were tearing down the walls and they threw a lot of model kits away.


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice display of promos. I will try to post some of mine in the next few days.

The Lone Ranger looks as if it almost has too much paint detail to be a factory promo... With _*very*_ few exceptions (the LOG Snake being one of them), Aurora did not do long box kit promos beyond 1966.

Does anyone have clear pics of the factory promo Flivver that they can post?

I've always been curious as to whether the Mummy's Chariot exists as a factory promo. All I've heard have been rumours. Can anyone post a clear pic?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. I always enjoy knowing some of these still exist - I especially like the ones with the cardboard displays.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Please post your Factory Built Ups. I always enjoy seeing them.

The Factory Lone Ranger I bought at my hobby shop for $3.50 when it closed. I thought Aurora was careless to paint him tan and not in the light blue costume. 

When I was a kid I probably didn't pay too much notice but I never saw a Factory Fliver or chariot. I recall a guillotine. 

Did they make a Factory Batmobile? Is there a list of what kits were Factory Builts?


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'll post a few early next week (Monday I hope) when I have a few minutes.

I have my doubts about that Lone Ranger being a factory built-up. It's nicely done but in my opinion it's not factory done.

There's no definitive figure kit promo list that I know of but long box factory promos that I know exist?

Frankenstein; Dracula; Phantom; Hunchback (red and green shirt); Creature; Mummy; King Kong; Guillotine; Big Frankie; Flivver; Drac's Dragster; Wolf Man's Wagon; Apache Warrior (comes on a rectangular base painted green with Aurora logo; Gold Knight; Dempsey/Firpo; LIS 420; LOG Snake; Superman; Batman; Superboy; Witch; Jeckyll/Hyde; Washington; Kennedy.

No Batmobile promo that I know of.

That's all that I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The Lone Ranger is a Factory Built Up. It has the stencil markings and seam markings. I bought it in 1976 with other Factory Builts.

Here the Aurora ladies are building the Lone Ranger.


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

I can't argue with that evidence...

_*Great*_ photo by the way - obviously the first time that I've ever seen that one. What was the original purpose of it? 

Do you have any others like it by any chance?


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

I have a page where I've come across what are 'said' to be
factory promo's. 
http://www.bucwheat.com/facpromo.htm

Buc


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

I think that all of the photos in this thread are on that site...


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

One of the Gigantic Frankenstein is mine but the one standing is someone elses.

The Aurora ladies photo is from the collection of Aurora monsters.


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry but what is "the collection of Aurora monsters."?


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

Buc said:


> I have a page where I've come across what are 'said' to be
> factory promo's.
> http://www.bucwheat.com/facpromo.htm
> 
> Buc


The Superboy factory build up looks somewhat prophetic of the Man of Steel, no red underpants on the outside, in the factory build up they left they left them blue.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Aurora Monsters is the screen name of a collector.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Then there are the Prehistoric Scenes ones.
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/display.html


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

BatToys said:


> Aurora Monsters is the screen name of a collector.


What is this guy's EXACT user ID? Nothing remotely similar comes up when I do a search.

Would like to see if he has any photos currently posted.

Thanks.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Cougar and White Tail Deer. I don't know if the fawn was included in the factory built.


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got a few promo photos in my Photo Album (photo quality not all that good). Would someone kindly tell me how to get the actual photo into a reply?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

In your album click on photo. Copy and paste the entire url underneath photo into your reply.


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Here's a photo of the Aurora Mummy Factory promo:




Thanks BatToys!


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Here's a photo of the Aurora Hunchback Factory promo:


----------



## Greg Roccaro (Feb 9, 2003)

Regarding the Lone Ranger that Bat Toys posted. It indeed is an Aurora factory builtup, untouched/unaltered in any way. Thank you for posting such a rare and tough to find gem Bat Toys.


----------

